# Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?



## Riesenangler (15. Juni 2016)

Moinsen. Ich will mir von meinem ersten! Urlaubsgeld eine Sitzkiepe zum Angeln vom Boot und natürlich auch vom Ufer aus holen, weil ich das ganze Geraffel aus Angelbox, Klappstuhl und anders gedöns schleppen satt habe. Alles in einem Teil zusammen eben. 
Ich hatte mit der Lagoserie von Behr geliebäugelt. Aber als ich was von einer Beastungsgrenze von "nur"120 KG gelesen habe ist es mir vergangen. Ich weiß, das viele von euch auf Rive schwören. Aber was an Gewicht halten die denn aus. Ich habe keine Lust am Wasser zu sitzen und die Kiepe kapituliert unter meinen 160 KG.
Danke für euren Antworten und Petri Heil euch allen.


----------



## gründler (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*

Moin

Wenn du dir mal nen paar Rive D36 anschaust sollte das kein Problem sein,bei D25 könnte es evtl.zu Materialermüdungen kommen,egal ob Rive Sensas Behr etc.

Nachteil D36 Rive = Du kannst nur Anbauteile von Rive nehmen da kaum jemand D36 Anbautile baut,D25 Anbauteile werden von sehr vielen angeboten.
Oder baust dir die Halterungen selbst um von D25 auf D36. 

#h


----------



## Sharpo (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*

Also da Rive auch nicht zu den günstigen Firmen gehört..

Warum dann nicht eine Kiepe aus Alu von Daut oder andere?
Er baut die Kiepen nach Deinen Wünschen etc.. 
Da kann man dann sicherlich auch Dein Körpergewicht berücksichtigen.


----------



## racoon (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*

Ich hab eine aus der D25 Serie von Rive und die hält meine 140 Kilochen aus - problemlos. Ich denke, dass die auch 20 Kilo mehr verträgt.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*



racoon schrieb:


> Ich hab eine aus der D25 Serie von Rive und die hält meine 140 Kilochen aus - problemlos. Ich denke, dass die auch 20 Kilo mehr verträgt.



Die Rive Kiepen mit Kunststoffrahmen? 
Sollen ja nicht der Hit sein.


----------



## racoon (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*

Ne, die ist aus Metal. Rive Station 'irgendwas'


----------



## Tricast (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*

Die großen ST Rive Kiepen kannst Du ohne Probleme benutzen und auch noch etwas an Gewicht zulegen.
Nicht ganz Billig aber was für die nächsten Jahre.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*

Die Rive sind ja nicht gerade preiswert.
 Warum nicht von einem Schlosser eine Kiepe nach eigenen Vorstellungen bauen lassen? 
 Bin kein Fachmann auf diesem Gebiet, glaube aber nicht, dass es wesentlich teurer würde. Fragen kostet nichts.:m


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*

Leute. Ich wollte mir eine Kiepe kaufen und kein Customunikat. Mehr als 400 wollte ich eigentlich nicht raustun.


----------



## yukonjack (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*

160 Kg ?   |sagnix


----------



## Trollwut (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*

Weniger Essen und das überschüssige Essensgeld in eine teurere Kiepe stecken. 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe |wavey: :m


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*

Haha. Selten so gelacht. Ich wette du futterst mehr als ich. :r


----------



## racoon (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Leute. Ich wollte mir eine Kiepe kaufen und kein Customunikat. Mehr als 400 wollte ich eigentlich nicht raustun.



 Du hast doch gefragt, ob die Rive von der Belastungsgrenze her taugt und da wurde Dir gesagt, dass sie das schafft. Und für 400 Tacken bekommst Du schon ne ordentliche.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*

Dat ist doch wenigstens ne Aussage. Danke.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*



racoon schrieb:


> Du hast doch gefragt, ob die Rive von der Belastungsgrenze her taugt und da wurde Dir gesagt, dass sie das schafft. Und für 400 Tacken bekommst Du schon ne ordentliche.




Sorry, das halte ich für ein Gerücht.

Allenfalls eine Gebrauchte..oftmals nur mit Kunststoffrahmen.
Und wenn dann noch ein Fahrgestell dazu kommt...knick es Dir für 400 Euro.
Ich hatte dieses Spiel von einigen Jahren auch und bin nach der Rive (war gebraucht teurer als 400€) ( war in Steinpackungen und unwegsamen Gelände zu instabil.)  auf Alukiepe nach Maß umgestiegen. 

Ein Kiepe von Daut oder Adelmann aus Alu..welches erheblich stabiler ist als eine Rive kostet incl. Transportgestell ca. 500 Euro.
Die Sitzhöhe baut er Dir nach Maß so das Du nicht mal gross mit Rive Fächer aufstocken musst.
Und dies Teil hält ein Leben lang...

http://www.adelmann-high-performance-tackle.de/sitzkiepen/

Von Daut habe ich jetzt keinen Link...er ist aber auch auf Facebook.

Und nein, ich bekomme keine Provision.
Halte aber die Rive für Preis/ Leistung zu teuer.


----------



## Tino34 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*

Du wohnst in Wusterwitz? Dann fahr nach nauen und mach ne Probesitzung.
Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*

Habe ich schon. Das Problem ist doch aber, das du von fünf Minuten Probesitzen nicht auf die langfristigen Stabilität schließen kannst. Ein Transportgestell bräuchte ich im übrigen nicht wirklich, weil das Teil zu 80%im Boot stehen  würde, quer über die Mittelsitzbank, die mir viel zu niedrig ist.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Habe ich schon. Das Problem ist doch aber, das du von fünf Minuten Probesitzen nicht auf die langfristigen Stabilität schließen kannst. Ein Transportgestell bräuchte ich im übrigen nicht wirklich, weil das Teil zu 80%im Boot stehen  würde, quer über die Mittelsitzbank, die mir viel zu niedrig ist.



Willst Du die anderen 20% die Kiepe zum Gewässer tragen?
Trotz Leichtbauweise is das schon Gewicht welchesman nicht unterschätzen sollte. Auch das Thema Handlichkeit ist nicht zu vernachlässigen.

Also ich rate Dir zu einer selbgebauten ala Daut und Adelmann...aus eigener Erfahrung.
in der Feederszene wirst Du auch eher dafür Befürworter finden.
In der Funktion als Bootssitz habe ich keine Erfahrung.

Mit dem Probesitzen meinte der Kollege wohl auch nicht das Sitzen an sich sondern Du sollst Dir die Verarbeitung etc. anschauen.
Und für eine Qualitativ gute Rive Station bist Du auch weit mehr als 400 Euro los. Auch ohne Fahrgestell.
Und dann musst Du diese noch um diverse Rive Fächer aufstocken um auf eine angemessene Sitzhöhe zu kommen.
Rechnet sich in meinen Augen nicht.
Aber es kommt halt drauf an was Du möchtest.
Adelmann & Co. haben auch einfach Sitzfläche mit 4 verstellbare Beine dran. Wäre evtl. etwas fürs Boot. http://www.adelmann-high-performance-tackle.de/sitzkiepen/#
siehe: Luxus Feeder Seat

Die Beine werden bei allen mittels Klemmsystem befestigt. 
Kann natürlich mit der Zeit auslaiern. Gibt Ersatzteile dafür.
Die Rivefächer verformen sich leicht so das man ab Gewicht x die Schubladen nur in unbelasteten Zustand schliessen kann.

Gruss
Zwei Tips noch:
a) rechne es Dir durch
b) Stell Dich auf einer Rive Kiepe ..bei etwas ausgefahrenen Teleskopbeinen und verlager mal Dein Gewicht...


----------



## racoon (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ein Kiepe von Daut oder Adelmann aus Alu..welches erheblich stabiler ist als eine Rive kostet incl. Transportgestell ca. 500 Euro.
> Die Sitzhöhe baut er Dir nach Maß so das Du nicht mal gross mit Rive Fächer aufstocken musst.
> Und dies Teil hält ein Leben lang...
> 
> ...



Sicher dass Du keine Provision bekommst ?



Riesenangler schrieb:


> ...weil ich das ganze Geraffel aus Angelbox, Klappstuhl und anders gedöns schleppen satt habe. Alles in einem Teil zusammen eben. ...



Diese Kriterien sind nicht erfüllt. Die 'Kiepe' in Deinem Link für sagenhafte 500 Euro besteht aus nem Gestell mit Podest. Noch nicht mal der dort gezeigte Stuhl ist in dem 'Angebot' dabei. Irgendwelchen Stauraum für 'Geraffel' ? Fehlanzeige.

Und die stabilen Kiepen von Rive fangen bei 300 Euro an - regulärer Preis.

http://matchanglershop.de/shop/Sitzkiepen/Rive-D25-Stationen:::20_33.html 

Wenn Du beim Händler kaufst gibt's normalerweise noch ein Goodie.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*

racoon...

die Club taugt nix. (Meine Meinung) und "Stauraum" ist auch nicht vorhanden (keine Fächer vorhanden)

In den 500 Euro ist aber ein Transportgestell dabei. Bei der Club nicht.

Ich sagte ja auch weiter unten..der Kollege soll sich dies durchrechnen.

Dazu gehört auch zu Wissen wieviel Stauraum wirklich benötigt wird.
Will er immer aufstehen um an sein Euipment zu kommen? Denn die Rive Schubladen lassen sich nicht schliessen wenn man auf der Station sitzt.
Nicht bei 100kg Körpergewicht und auch nicht bei 160kg.
Packt er sein Gerödel in die Kiepe....ist dies zusätzliches Gewicht. Ohne Fahrgestell? Tragegurt für Kiepe, Eimer, Angel? Ohoh.

Und Fakt ist, die "Selbstgebauten" sind stabiler.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> racoon...
> 
> die Club taugt nix. (Meine Meinung) und "Stauraum" ist auch nicht vorhanden (keine Fächer vorhanden)
> 
> ...






Hatte ich nicht etwas in dieser Richtung empfohlen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Sharpo (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte ich nicht etwas in dieser Richtung empfohlen? |kopfkrat



#6

Und zu Deiner Frage...

Sie wird auch nicht wesentlich teurer und ist dafür aber erheblich stabiler.

Wenn man natürlich 10 Rive- Fächer drauf knallt um sein komplette Euipment dort zu verstauen....
Aber will man ständig aufstehen um dort Kleinkram heraus zu holen?


Ich habe/ hatte beide, bin auch ein 100kg+ Kandidat und bin von Rive auf Grund der Stabilität zu einer dieser "Selbstgebauten" gewechselt.
Das Geld hätte ich besser sofort in die Selbstgebaute investieren sollen.

In der Feederszene sind viele recht stämmig und sitzen eher auf diese selbstgebauten Kiepen.

Ob dies aber alles (incl. Rive o.ä.) fürs Boot geeignet ist?

Bezüglich "Provision":
Alupower von Zammataro
und MS Range  Michael Schlögel
auch gute Kiepen.

Passen aber nicht an die Bedürfnisse des Anglers an.


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*

Habe jetzt eine Rive St8 für 400 Eus angeboten bekommen. Werksneu mit vielen Anbauteile,die man eben so braucht. Rutenablage Köderhalter und anderes mehr. Das Fußpodest kann man ja abbauen. Das ist im Boot eh nur Störend. Und für die Angeln vom Ufer aus, stelle ich die Kiepe auf meinen Transportkarren.
Nochmals Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Habe jetzt eine Rive St8 gür 400 Eus angeboten bekommen. Werksneu mit vielen Anbauteile,die man eben so braucht. Rutenablage Köder halter und anderes mehr. Das Fußpodest kann man ja abbauen. Das ist im Boot eh nur Störend. Und für die Angeln vom Ufer aus, stelle ich die Kiepe auf meinen Transportkarren.
> Nochmals Danke für eure Antworten.


 

 Auch einen 17er Schlüssel? |supergri


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*

Im just only understand Mainstation.
Hä,ich versteh nur Bahnhof.


----------



## yukonjack (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*

17 ner  Schlüssel is ein Bierflaschenöffner, wenn du gute Zähne hast brauchst du natürlich keinen.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*

17er Schlüssel, damit ist ein Flaschenöffner gemeint :q


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Belastbarkeit von Sitzkiepen oder wie viel hält sie aus?*

Als metzger nur mit einer Messerklinge. Echte Narben, bezahlt mit Blut und Schmerz.


----------

